# TRANSDUCER LOCATION FOR MAVERICK MIRAGE



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am going to install a Lowrance on my 96' Maverick Mirage and would like some advise on transducer location on the transom adjacent to the starboard trim tab. Photos of installed transducer would be great if someone has them. Thanks!


----------

